# Legal Plow Truck?



## DCL

What makes a legal plow truck? Our trucks themselves are fine but I am curious about strobes, back up lights, etc... What do you legally have to have? I have been looking into light bars, strobes, all that good stuff but it seems to be very expensive for good stuff. I may decide on just somthing cheap this season and upgrading later.

...Im in RI but would like any input regardless of where you're from. Thanks!

...Also wondering about any other legalities I should look out for based on your experience...


----------



## B.Bells

DCL;839566 said:


> What makes a legal plow truck? Our trucks themselves are fine but I am curious about strobes, back up lights, etc... What do you legally have to have? I have been looking into light bars, strobes, all that good stuff but it seems to be very expensive for good stuff. I may decide on just somthing cheap this season and upgrading later.
> 
> ...Im in RI but would like any input regardless of where you're from. Thanks!
> 
> ...Also wondering about any other legalities I should look out for based on your experience...


INSURANCE slip/fall policy. and as for lights you must be able to be seen, cause max speed on any road for a plow truck is 45 mph. so light it up well. and yes they are not cheap but you can fab them yourself for a fraction of the cost, if you have access to a weilder.


----------



## grandview

1st is to have a plow,2nd is a liscense plate other then that, I don;t need any of that other stuff here.


----------



## DCL

Yeah, ive got all my insurances, and business stuff set up, etc. 

Mostly wondering about the lights. I heard from somone that clear (white) strobes were illigal while driving. Also heard every truck that is carring a plow must have at least one amber strobe and proper backup lighting. Just curious as to what it is I need...


----------



## hydro_37

Legally here you just need headlights,taillights and brake lights. (factory lighting)


----------



## procut1

It varies by state and local law for lighting.

Some require a flashing light or rotator. Some prohibit it on the road.

Best to check local law.


----------



## flatlander42

You shouldn't need strobes to travel from lot to lot......maybe an amber rotator or something *(if it is a blizzard or something)*....But when your plowing I think you should have at least a rotator. Around here there are only a few guys with a small single strobe, Like the state trucks have.

And as far as it being legal......just crank up all of your lights on PRIVATE property, that should be none of the cops problem. And if I understand it correctly you can only have amber facing forward, and red facing rear, for the on-road use. But I'm sure I don't know it all, and it is different state to state. It may not hurt to run down to the Courthouse or city building and see what they have to say.


----------



## mercer_me

In Maine you have to have an orange flashing light, plow, and a drivers liscence.


----------



## DCL

yeah I think ill check up on RI local laws. The guys up at the town hall should know. I was told just factory lights plus a rotating or flashing orange light able to be seen 360 degrees. But ill double check. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dan85

Good Topic - I have a relevant question that maybe one of the pro's can answer for me:

I believe in NYS you need an amber light while plowing. Suppose I am plowing for my employer and I get a ticket for not having an amber light - who is ultimately at fault? Is it the person who is operating the motor vehicle without the light or the employer who is not providing vehicles in accordance with the law? 

I suspect it's my responsibility and therefore my ticket, but I'm just looking for someone to verify that. Currently we don't have amber lights, but I always use my 4-ways whenever I'm near a road. This winter I will probably buy one just to play it safe, even though it's not my truck.

Thanks Guys

- Dan


----------



## Injunfarian

Anyone from Ontario have input on this?


----------



## B.Bells

Dan85;839856 said:


> Good Topic - I have a relevant question that maybe one of the pro's can answer for me:
> 
> I believe in NYS you need an amber light while plowing. Suppose I am plowing for my employer and I get a ticket for not having an amber light - who is ultimately at fault? Is it the person who is operating the motor vehicle without the light or the employer who is not providing vehicles in accordance with the law?
> 
> I suspect it's my responsibility and therefore my ticket, but I'm just looking for someone to verify that. Currently we don't have amber lights, but I always use my 4-ways whenever I'm near a road. This winter I will probably buy one just to play it safe, even though it's not my truck.
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> - Dan


In my eyes as a owner its my job to give you the correct tools to get the job done, with that being said if I was an employee I wouldn't drive it unless I had what I Needed to make it legal or yes you are taking the ticket and smiling about it,:laughing:


----------



## 04bluediesel

Around here it depends what city you are in and which Barney Fife is working and has not made his ticket quota for the week. I have found the LEDS are great. I put 2 in the top portion of the grill so you can see them over the plow and 2 on the back. I also have a strobe on a pole that is attached to my salt box. The Western 1000 is already wired for it


----------



## 2COR517

mercer_me;839824 said:


> In Maine you have to have an orange flashing light, .... and a drivers liscence.


If that's true, it's not enforced. At all......


----------



## quigleysiding

I have never seen the police pulling over any plow trucks in R.I. We have amber lights.Your supposed to have permit for the lights, Not sure where to get it. But it"s not in forced.


----------



## KJ Cramer

DCL;839566 said:


> What makes a legal plow truck? Our trucks themselves are fine but I am curious about strobes, back up lights, etc... What do you legally have to have?


Anyone got an answer for this in WI and IL, do you need your amber going while traveling or just while plowing?

45mph travel speed, is this true, I usually go the speed limit, 35-55, on the freeway I do 75, as long as I am not overheating, but am I suppose to be doing 45 max?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What should be required is a spill proof cup holder.

See signature. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## KJ Cramer

Mark Oomkes;841859 said:


> What should be required is a spill proof cup holder.
> 
> See signature. :laughing::laughing::laughing:QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed


----------



## farmer101

what about in Indiana? i am doing personal plowing so when i am actually plowing it will be on private property and not matter. but what are the rules when driving with the plow on the road? anything i should really pay attention too??


----------



## breadoflife

In MN, you may have a amber(orange/yellow) beacon facing any direction...not sure about white, check local laws, but STAY AWAY FROM RED AND BLUE although some states may allow flashing red to the rear. also, while i plow i run not only the beacon but my hazards, whether near a road or not, and during a storm i will drive with my beacon on for more visibility-check your state and local laws for legality here though.


----------



## breadoflife

oh and i know nothing of a 45 MPH speed limit


----------



## B.Bells

breadoflife;852868 said:


> oh and i know nothing of a 45 MPH speed limit


read your plow! it says it on the sticker in the back of my myers!!! Now, I know some ppl dont listen to this but its all at your OWN risk, I make all my guys do 45... If i catch them speeding they get some time off no pay! We are here to help keep it safe and be the pros... breaking the rules by speeding cause your route is too big, in my eyes is wrong and would not put my clients in a situation like that. try shorter routes more crews=better service more $$. but thats just my .02 cents


----------



## Mark Oomkes

B.Bells;853085 said:


> read your plow! it says it on the sticker in the back of my myers!!! Now, I know some ppl dont listen to this but its all at your OWN risk, I make all my guys do 45... If i catch them speeding they get some time off no pay! We are here to help keep it safe and be the pros... breaking the rules by speeding cause your route is too big, in my eyes is wrong and would not put my clients in a situation like that. try shorter routes more crews=better service more $$. but thats just my .02 cents


Ever get a ticket for impeding traffic?

What if the road is dry or just wet, you're just doing cleanups and you jump on the expressway? You're going to do 45?

Define short routes.


----------



## zerolatency

Mark Oomkes;853166 said:


> What if the road is dry or just wet, you're just doing cleanups and you jump on the expressway? You're going to do 45?


x2 .... you jump on a toll road around here and do 45 you're pretty much asking to get rear-ended (even in bad weather)

the "max speed 45mph" sticker on the plow is a manufacturer recomendation.... Are you sure not to go over 15k miles on a fuel filter? When was the last time you replaced your cabin air filter... has it been every 30k miles? Don't forget to inspect & clean your wiper blades every 3k miles or else......

i for one can say i've never replaced a cabin air filter.... and i don't think i've ever inspected & cleaned my wiper blades....


----------



## breadoflife

well the plow we bought is used and to get the model number off the rear was virtually impossible...i have to look at the ghost of it...like on the side of a semi trailer that had a decal removed...let alone finding anything about 45...but i usually end up around 45-50 anyways bc it can start to over heat the truck bc there isnt enough airflow through the rad...i have to drive with the plow so low it sometimes nicks the road on large bumps...and now that the temp guage isnt working i gotta be more careful, but anyone with a more capable truck i should thinbk is ok, oh and also the 600+ lbs of weight takes a lot of traction of your rear tires...i found that out the hard way on a icy road in 2wd...when we firsdt got the truck...we will leave it at that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

zerolatency;853202 said:


> x2 .... you jump on a toll road around here and do 45 you're pretty much asking to get rear-ended (even in bad weather)
> 
> the "max speed 45mph" sticker on the plow is a manufacturer recomendation.... Are you sure not to go over 15k miles on a fuel filter? When was the last time you replaced your cabin air filter... has it been every 30k miles? Don't forget to inspect & clean your wiper blades every 3k miles or else......
> 
> i for one can say i've never replaced a cabin air filter.... and i don't think i've ever inspected & cleaned my wiper blades....


You forgot checking the lugnuts every 10, 50 100 miles.  xysport


----------



## smenchhofer

Do not forget DOT requirements. DOT numbers and physical required in most states.


----------



## Grampa Plow

Iowa does not have any regulations about lights used when you plow if you're on private property. That's your choice. Iowa is also finicky about extra lights being on when you're driving on public roadways...it's a no no.


----------



## KJ Cramer

breadoflife;853203 said:


> well the plow we bought is used and to get the model number off the rear was virtually impossible...i have to look at the ghost of it...like on the side of a semi trailer that had a decal removed...let alone finding anything about 45...but i usually end up around 45-50 anyways bc it can start to over heat the truck bc there isnt enough airflow through the rad...i have to drive with the plow so low it sometimes nicks the road on large bumps...and now that the temp guage isnt working i gotta be more careful, but anyone with a more capable truck i should thinbk is ok, oh and also the 600+ lbs of weight takes a lot of traction of your rear tires...i found that out the hard way on a icy road in 2wd...when we firsdt got the truck...we will leave it at that


Ever heard of ballast? It puts that weight back on the rear tires.


----------



## MeeksCo

Here in Northeast Ohio. 
It depends on the City.
Most cities only request a working amber on while plowing. 
Some cities will cite you if you have it on while not plowing. 
You also must register in most of the cities up here to do plowing. 
Every city wants their cut. It's usally like $35 for a snow plowing registration. 

I never did it when I was doing residential in some cities, but, commercial/retail....heck yea.


----------



## Ketch

Dan85;839856 said:


> Good Topic - I have a relevant question that maybe one of the pro's can answer for me:
> 
> I believe in NYS you need an amber light while plowing. Suppose I am plowing for my employer and I get a ticket for not having an amber light - who is ultimately at fault? Is it the person who is operating the motor vehicle without the light or the employer who is not providing vehicles in accordance with the law?
> 
> I suspect it's my responsibility and therefore my ticket, but I'm just looking for someone to verify that. Currently we don't have amber lights, but I always use my 4-ways whenever I'm near a road. This winter I will probably buy one just to play it safe, even though it's not my truck.
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> - Dan


Whoever's in the driver's seat gets the ticket. It's the operator's responsibility to ensure the vehicle is safe and legal before hitting the road. Period.


----------



## jimspro

in Wi you have to have a flashing light while plowing, a strobe mounted on the roof is enough, they have magnetic mounts so you can put in on when you need it, as far as traveling, you should not have it on unless you are towing something and impeding the flow of traffic. Doubt any one will mess with you if you have it on while traveling but that is how the law reads


----------



## rondoo98

FOUND THIS FOR MAINE LAW .....
(3) A vehicle engaged in snow removal or sanding operations on a public way must be equipped with and display an auxiliary light that provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light must emit an amber beam of light and be equipped with a blinking or strobe light function and have sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal daylight. When the left wing of a plow is in operation and extends over the center of the road, an auxiliary light must show the extreme end of the left wing. That light may be attached to the vehicle so that the beam of light points at the left wing. The light illuminating the left wing may be controlled by a separate switch or by the regular lighting system and must be in operation at all times when the vehicle is used for plowing snow on public ways. 
(4) A vehicle equipped and used for plowing snow on other than public ways may be equipped with an auxiliary rotary flashing light that must be mounted on top of the vehicle in such a manner as to emit an amber beam of light over a 360` angle, or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 50 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light may be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations.


----------



## Avitare

*strobes or no strobes,..*

similar to MN-- in Michigan, plow trucks 'may' have amber strobes or beacons.
County and State trucks are required but contractors or private plowers are given permission to use amber lights. That being said, I learned all this because I could not believe that there was no law requiring the amber lights.. When I see trucks plowing in the dark without strobes, I thought they were breaking the law. But, in Michigan, the strobes are not required.

When I asked the State Police office about this light thing, I tried to ask about trucks that
back into the road, etc... and the officier asked why would a truck back into the road (?)
-- guess it doesnt snow down State.

so, the only requirements here is what the client requires (insurance) -- and my insurance
agent has never said anything else is required (except $$)

tc


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Avitare;856458 said:


> When I asked the State Police office about this light thing, I tried to ask about trucks that
> back into the road, etc... and the officier asked why would a truck back into the road (?)
> -- guess it doesnt snow down State.


No, it's because you asked a trooper.


----------



## jimspro

what does a mich trooper know, they still use a single red rotater light like something out of the 50's


----------



## Dan85

Ketch;854802 said:


> Whoever's in the driver's seat gets the ticket. It's the operator's responsibility to ensure the vehicle is safe and legal before hitting the road. Period.


Thanks, that what I figured.

Any thoughts on lighting? Would an interior bar for the back window be sufficient, or should I get a roof beacon so I have 360 coverage? (it's a regular cab pickup)

- Dan


----------



## iluvscag

B.Bells;839574 said:


> you must be able to be seen, cause max speed on any road for a plow truck is 45 mph. QUOTE]
> 
> Funny you should say that, were always get passed by 350s and 450s doin 75 down 64 with the 9 ft straight blade.


----------



## breadoflife

get a beacon or lightbar that allows 360 degree coverage, this is the general law for many states


----------



## jimspro

defently get a strobe light for the roof or a light bar


----------



## Dan85

Thanks guys, looks like the next stop is the strobe lighting forum!


----------



## Ketch

Dan85;858842 said:


> Thanks, that what I figured.
> 
> Any thoughts on lighting? Would an interior bar for the back window be sufficient, or should I get a roof beacon so I have 360 coverage? (it's a regular cab pickup)
> 
> - Dan


Roof beacon, lightbar - anything outside of the vehicle. The stuff inside gets downright dangerous at times.


----------



## wdcs1

grandview;839575 said:


> 1st is to have a plow,2nd is a liscense plate other then that, I don;t need any of that other stuff here.


Like it, It's not illegal till you caught for it


----------



## breadoflife

Ketch;864866 said:


> Roof beacon, lightbar - anything outside of the vehicle. The stuff inside gets downright dangerous at times.


in our old small truck truck, ive found the steering wheel to be dangerous. at times lol


----------



## wildbl1500

Check out your state's website, it should have some factual info. Or, I am sure a member of RI's finest would help you out.


----------



## TLB

Mark Oomkes;841859 said:


> What should be required is a spill proof cup holder.
> 
> See signature. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Working on that right now


----------

